# Marijuana DOES cause schizophrenia and triggers heart attacks, experts say in landmar



## Grower13 (Jan 13, 2017)

*Marijuana DOES cause schizophrenia and triggers  heart attacks, experts say in landmark study that slams most of the  drug's medical benefits as 'unproven'*


Marijuana does raise the risk of getting  schizophrenia and triggers heart attacks, according to the most  significant study on the drug's effects to date.
A federal advisory panel admitted cannabis can almost certainly ease chronic pain, and might help some people sleep.
But it dismisses most of the drug's other supposedly 'medical benefits' as unproven.
Crucially,  the researchers concluded there is not enough research to say whether  marijuana effectively treats epilepsy - one of the most  widely-recognized reasons for cannabis prescriptions. 
The  report also casts doubt on using cannabis to treat cancers, irritable  bowel syndrome, or certain symptoms of Parkinson's disease, or helping  people beat addictions. 

The experts called for a national effort  to learn more about marijuana and its chemical cousins, including  similarly acting compounds called cannabinoids.
In  fact, the current lack of scientific information 'poses a public health  risk,' said the report, released by the National Academies of Sciences,  Engineering and Medicine. 
Patients, health care professionals and policy makers need more evidence to make sound decisions, it said.
Several  factors have limited research. While the federal government has  approved some medicines containing ingredients found in marijuana, it  still classifies marijuana as illegal and imposes restrictions on  research. So scientists have to jump through bureaucratic hoops that  some find daunting, the report said.
A  federal focus on paying for studies of potential harms has also impeded  research into possible health benefits, the report said. The range of  marijuana products available for study has also been restricted,  although the government is expanding the number of approved suppliers.
Twenty-eight  states and the District of Columbia have legalized marijuana for a  variety of medical uses, and eight of those states plus the district  have also legalized it for recreational use.

The report lists nearly 100 conclusions  about marijuana and its similarly acting chemical cousins, drawing on  studies published since 1999.
It found  strong evidence, for example, that marijuana can treat chronic pain in  adults and that similar compounds ease nausea from chemotherapy, with  varying degrees of evidence for treating muscle stiffness and spasms in  multiple sclerosis.
Limited evidence  says marijuana or the other compounds can boost appetite in people with  HIV or AIDS, and ease symptoms of post-traumatic stress disorder, the  report concluded.
There may be more evidence soon: a study in Colorado is investigating the use of marijuana to treat PTSD.
Turning to potential harms, the committee concluded:


Strong  evidence links marijuana use to the risk of developing schizophrenia  and other causes of psychosis, with the highest risk among the most  frequent users.
Some evidence suggests a small  increased risk for developing depressive disorders, but there's no  evidence either way on whether it affects the course or symptoms of such  disorders, or the risk of developing post-traumatic stress disorder.
There's  strong evidence that using marijuana increases the risk of a traffic  accident, but no clear indication that it promotes workplace accidents  or injuries, or death from a marijuana overdose.
There's only weak evidence for the idea that it hurts school achievement, raises unemployment rates or harms social functioning.
For  pregnant women who smoke pot, there's strong evidence of reduced  birthweight but only weak evidence of any effect on pregnancy  complications for the mother, or an infant's need for admission to  intensive care. There's not enough evidence to show whether it affects  the child later, like sudden infant death syndrome or substance use.
Some  evidence suggests there's no link to lung cancer in marijuana smokers.  But there's no evidence, or insufficient evidence, to support or rebut  any link to developing cancers of the prostate, cervix, bladder, or  esophagus.
Substantial evidence links pot smoking to worse respiratory symptoms and more frequent episodes of chronic bronchitis.
There's  weak evidence that suggests smoking marijuana can trigger a heart  attack, especially for people at high risk of heart disease. But there's  no evidence either way on whether chronic use affects a person's risk  of a heart attack.
Some evidence suggests a link  between using marijuana and developing a dependence on or abuse of other  substances, including alcohol, tobacco and illicit drugs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-medical-benefits-unproven.html#ixzz4VeFcUCOp 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


​​​


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

More Fake News. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2017)

Well, that makes sense..no wonder people act they way they do.  kidding


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 14, 2017)

Here's my two cents worth; if these "studies" took into account how many bad or adverse side effects that the current crop of pharma products on the market, they wouldn't have even bothered with a study like this.  
When you listen to many of the commercials drumming up patient demand for these "miracle drugs", it's very sobering (no pun intended).

Can we all just think of a day when MJ is recognized for the good it can accomplish without all the "refer madness" and false morality knee jerking that goes on.  

Alcohol sales plummet, car crashes down, heart attacks a thing of the past.  People smiling on the street.  Can't wait for the day. :vapleaf:


----------



## sopappy (Jan 14, 2017)

"Marijuana does raise the risk of getting schizophrenia and triggers heart attacks"
then they admit
"There's weak evidence that suggests smoking marijuana can trigger a heart attack"
clickbait
and schizophrenics find pot helps with their symptoms, it doesn't cause it.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 14, 2017)

I was surprised at the things they admitted mj helps........ they would've been trashing mj saying it wasn't good for nothing a few years ago......... times are a changing.......... you have to wonder what they'll admit it is good for......... after some more studies........ doesn't seem trying to make it evil is working anymore.


----------



## sopappy (Jan 15, 2017)

Grower13 said:


> I was surprised at the things they admitted mj helps........ they would've been trashing mj saying it wasn't good for nothing a few years ago......... times are a changing.......... you have to wonder what they'll admit it is good for......... after some more studies........ doesn't seem trying to make it evil is working anymore.



4 years ago I was operating in a vacuum going to internet cafes to research and seriously preoccupied with stealth. But now, yes, so true, 13, things have improved A LOT. I remember a co-worker pointing out the burn holes in my shirt (hot knives?, I never did figure it out) and frantically thinking of an excuse... ******* does it at a meeting too, Reagan years, member smoking during Reagan years? 

I think we elected that sorry excuse for a man PM of Canada because he's legalizing pot this spring. So he says.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 15, 2017)

sopappy said:


> 4 years ago I was operating in a vacuum going to internet cafes to research and seriously preoccupied with stealth. But now, yes, so true, 13, things have improved A LOT. I remember a co-worker pointing out the burn holes in my shirt (hot knives?, I never did figure it out) and frantically thinking of an excuse... ******* does it at a meeting too, Reagan years, member smoking during Reagan years?
> 
> I think we elected that sorry excuse for a man PM of Canada because he's legalizing pot this spring. So he says.




you know I've wonder what Canadians thought of their new Prime Minster........


----------

